# Hamster Advice For A First Time Russian Dwarf Owner



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

As the title of this thread says, this is the first time I've owned russian dwarfs (winter whites), although when I was about 10 I had a syrian. They were a birthday present as I turned 21 today. I've called them Ivan the Terrible and Vlad Dracul.

I've been reading up on what they need to be happy and healthy - no one likes a depressed hamster - and I wondered if anyone had any useful advice. Most literature seems to be aimed at syrian owners. My main sources are the 'Pets at Home Hamster' booklet and http://netvet.wustl.edu/species/hamsters/phodopus.txt

I've got the basics -

- A Rotastak cage (I'll have to make sure it's dwarf proof so as not to repeat the experiences some of you have had with smaller rodets and I've had to adjust it so it's mainly on one level because they seemed to have trouble with the vertical tubes and the mouse ladders didn't help)

- Two 12cm diametre rodent balls

- A wheel (Which Ivan seems to LOVE)

- Wood to gnaw on

- Various tubey things and a ball to play with

- Two water bottles and a food dish

- A nesting box

This is only a start, but is there anything that should be a major priority? Also is there anything I should be wary of? Food that I shouldn't give them that would otherwise be fine etc.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

There is a few members here that maybe able to help you but they are not on here tonight yet, but I would check your post now and then. You seem to be doing the right thing, thus far, have you googled it yet, it is daunting at first but just dig deeper,okay, good luck !


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

I googled earlier this evening and the best it came up with is http://netvet.wustl.edu/species/hamsters/phodopus.txt which is useful. I just wondered is there was anything else I needed to know.

I'm a firm believer in knowing what is good/bad for my pets so I don't end up killing them with kindness or ignorence.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Obsidian_Winter said:


> I googled earlier this evening and the best it came up with is http://netvet.wustl.edu/species/hamsters/phodopus.txt which is useful. I just wondered is there was anything else I needed to know.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in knowing what is good/bad for my pets so I don't end up killing them with kindness or ignorence.


Amen to that, I am the same way. Before I got my guinea pig, and I had asked many that knew something and purchased some books on line for Guinea pigs health and diet! I agree with you, good going!


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm a little disapointed that most books seem to be geared towards syrian hamsters. It's good that there is so much out there but they only mention the other breeds in passing. My boyfriend and I are most impressed with your guinea pig. Andrew had a whole heard of them when he was younger and they used to chase each other around the garden. The neighbourhood cats didn't dare chase them because the guinea pigs would gang up on them.

Apparently you would see a cat chase a guinea pig past the livingroom window, then a few seconds later the cat would run passed again followed by it's intended victim and the rest of the clan.The cats learned to leave them alone, except one which grew up next door. She was adopted by them and they used to play "tag-you're-it"


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

you seem to know abit already, i have 5 dwarfs so fireaway any Questions 
xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

You cna feed them treats wich consist of:
Alfalfa 
Apple (seedless) 
Asparagus 
Avocado (skinned and seedless) 
Banana 
Basil 
Blackberries 
Blueberries 
Broccoli 
Brussel Sprouts - small amounts occasionally - not all hamsters like the strong taste 
Calabrese 
Cabbage - should only be fed in small amounts occasionally as too much can cause health problems 
Carrots 
Cauliflower leaves and stalks 
Celery 
Cherries - stones should be removed as they can be dangerous if gnawed 
Chestnuts 
Chicory 
Chinese Leaves 
Coriander 
Corn-on-the-Cob 
Corn Salad 
Courgette 
Cranberries 
Cress 
Cucumber 
Curly Kale 
Dates 
Endive 
Fenugreek 
Feijoa 
Figs 
Grapes 
Green beans 
Kale - should only be fed in small amounts occasionally as too much can cause health problems 
Kidney Beans (cooked) 
Kiwi Fruit 
Kumquat 
Lettuce - small amounts occasionally - in excess it can cause liver problems 
Logan Berries 
Lychee 
Mange Tout 
Mango 
Marrow 
Melon 
Mint 
Mung 
Okra 
Pak Choy 
Papaya 
Parsley - a good tonic 
Peach 
Pear 
Peas 
Plums - stones should be removed as can be dangerous when gnawed 
Potato (cooked) 
Raspberries 
Raspberry Plant leaves - beneficial for diarrhoea 
Rhubarb (cooked) 
Rocket Chard 
Sage 
Sorrel 
Squash 
Star Fruit 
Strawberries 
Sugar Cane - small amounts 
Sweet Potato 
Soybean Sprouts 
Swede 
Sweetcorn 
Sweet Peppers 
Ugli Fruit 
Turnip 
Water Chestnuts 
Watermelon 
Water Spinach 
Acorns 
Almonds (sweet almonds, shelled) 
Beechnuts 
Biscuits 
Boiled Potatoes 
Brazil Nuts 
Bread (fresh or stale) 
Breakfast Cereals 
Cake - but not chocolate cake 
Cashew Nuts 
Chicken (cooked) 
Cheese 
Coconuts 
Crickets 
Currents 
Dog Biscuits 
Egg (scrambled or boiled) 
Fish (cooked) 
Hazel Nuts 
Mealworms 
Meat (cooked) 
Nuts 
Pecan Nuts 
Peanuts (shelled or unshelled) 
Pistachio Nuts 
Prunes 
Raisins 
Sweet Chestnuts 
Sultanas 
Toast 
Walnuts 
Alyssum 
Asters 
Bramble leaves 
Blackberry leaves 
Burnet 
Chickweed 
Clover 
Coltsfoot 
Cornflowers 
Cow Parsley 
Crosswort 
Dandelion leaves and flower 
Dock 
Groundsel 
Hawthorn leaves 
Hedge Parsley 
Knot Grass 
Mallow 
Marigolds 
Michaelmas Daisies 
Nasturtiums 
Nipplewort 
Phlox 
Plaintain 
Roses 
Salvias 
Shepherds Purse 
Sow Thistle 
Sweetpeas 
Trefoil 
Vetch 
Wallflowers 
Watercress 
Young grass

Give them small amounts of one thing each day , or every other day at first.

Dont Grab them they will bite, and resent you.

if they fight and blood is drawn you will need to seperate them
xx


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Obsidian_Winter said:


> I'm a little disapointed that most books seem to be geared towards syrian hamsters. It's good that there is so much out there but they only mention the other breeds in passing. My boyfriend and I are most impressed with your guinea pig. Andrew had a whole heard of them when he was younger and they used to chase each other around the garden. The neighbourhood cats didn't dare chase them because the guinea pigs would gang up on them.
> 
> Apparently you would see a cat chase a guinea pig past the livingroom window, then a few seconds later the cat would run passed again followed by it's intended victim and the rest of the clan.The cats learned to leave them alone, except one which grew up next door. She was adopted by them and they used to play "tag-you're-it"


That is just to funny! lol! :biggrin5::biggrin5::devil:


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

pugsley Adams said:


> That is just to funny! lol! :biggrin5::biggrin5::devil:


I'm glad you liked it  They just had the run of the garden, no run or any thing, they stayed there because they didn't like the feel of the pavement and they had plenty to do where they were. Except once, Lulu ran away for about a month. They thought that a fox had got her, then one of the neighbours said that they had seen her in their garden but couldn't catch her. Andrew went into the garden, called her and she came right over. She didn't sqeak for about three months though, they think that's how she evaded the preditors.

u-look-like-a-hamster: thanks for the list of treats, it means I can lay off the chocolate-drops that I was given. They occasionaly have a boxing match with no blood, but I think Ivan is definatly the dominant one.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

haa your welcome

if you want any other info just ask...


Oh and i have just rrealised i have 6 dwarfs not five lol 
xx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

WOW! who would have thought u can feed hammies all this!! Dog biscuits?? haha! Well done u-look-like-a-hamster!! You should put this list as a thread on its own!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

haa i might ! 


my hammies have had all of these thiings

xx


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

Just a friendly word of advice, i noticed that cheese was on that list. Cheese can be highly toxic to a hamster. Even though cartoons show mice/hamsters/rats eating cheese, there is proven evidence that it can poisen them slowly. And be careful with the amount of greens you give as it can cause severe stomach upset (wet tail in syrians), moderately giving greens is fine though


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

yh a little cube of cheese once every few weeks is fine tho
xx


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

I wouldnt risk it, its simular to giving cats and dogs chocolate.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

ChrisTheGerbilGuy said:


> I wouldnt risk it, its simular to giving cats and dogs chocolate.


reli ! i dint know that , thanks
xx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I have given my hammies tiny bits of cheese...not very often as its fattening and very flavoursome...but they love it! I think I might cut down now...


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

ive had a wettail hamie before

every2 hours giving it antibiotics andcleaning his cage out alot ,,,,, pulled through tho so it was worth it 


xxx


----------



## SaucySecrets (Feb 5, 2009)

I currently have two winter whites, two pearl winters, and 10 Robos. 4 of them are only 16 days old, they've just started walking round the cage....its so cute!!!

Yeah, so if you have any questions i can help


----------

